# NGD! ESP SC-608B (New pics!)



## Shannon (May 31, 2008)

A funny thing happened when I went to the music store today. This "little" guy followed me home.

Meet the ESP SC-608B! 







Yeah, I'm feeling good. Time to shred some metal!



*EDIT: NEW PICS ADDED!*

MORE PICS!
I shot these real quick, so enjoy!


----------



## ibznorange (May 31, 2008)

AWWEESSOMMMMMEEE


----------



## djpharoah (May 31, 2008)

Nice - but more pics are needed man!!


----------



## Shannon (May 31, 2008)

I'll get some more pics up soon. Damn camera battery died after the 1st pic.


----------



## Crucified (May 31, 2008)

cool man, i'm interested to see one myself. I like the rg2228 but the woods and neckthrough have got to make this pretty friggin sweet. the only problem I (and most others) have in the lack of neck pickup. That being said, it's still cool


----------



## Bobo (May 31, 2008)

Destroy!!!! 

Looking forward to your impressions. I'm considering a MHB-400 bari which I'm wanting to tune lower, like F# or E. I just wonder how 27" does going that low.


----------



## Shannon (May 31, 2008)

Crucified said:


> cool man, i'm interested to see one myself. I like the rg2228 but the woods and neckthrough have got to make this pretty friggin sweet. the only problem I (and most others) have in the lack of neck pickup. That being said, it's still cool



My 1st impressions of my 1st 20 minutes playing on this thing can be summed up in 1 word. Ok, maybe 2.

"FUCKING RIGHTEOUS!" 

As for the lack of neck pup, the middle does a good job of a neck sound w/ a touch more bite. Kinda cool though. My main axe for about 2 years was an SC-607, so I'm pretty used to the SC sound. If the lack of a neck pup bothers you, there's enough room to put one in for a triple pup attack! 



> Destroy!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to your impressions. I'm considering a MHB-400 bari which I'm wanting to tune lower, like F# or E. I just wonder how 27" does going that low.



My 1st ESP I ever owned was in fact a MHB-400 Baritone. They are awesome & will take that low of a tuning.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 31, 2008)

post some moar pics plz


----------



## Codyyy (May 31, 2008)

VIDEOZ


----------



## wes225 (May 31, 2008)

it looks alot better in pctures then the ESP site. the neck doesnt look as huge


----------



## playstopause (May 31, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> post some moar pics plz





Codyyy said:


> VIDEOZ



 If you could also write a book about it, i'd be great!


----------



## darren (May 31, 2008)

Awesome, man! I just saw one of these in a store the other day and was really tempted to try it out. (I also noodled around a bit on an SC-607B for the first time... nice guitar!)


----------



## Shannon (May 31, 2008)

darren said:


> Awesome, man! I just saw one of these in a store the other day and was really tempted to try it out. (I also noodled around a bit on an SC-607B for the first time... nice guitar!)



Thanks! Yep, I always regretted having to sell my SC-607 a few year back. Tough times. Now I got it back in the 8-string format. I think my 608 needs a neon green finish.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 31, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Thanks! Yep, I always regretted having to sell my SC-607 a few year back. Tough times. Now I got it back in the 8-string format. I think my 608 needs a neon green finish.



I literally came into this thread only to tell you to give it some kind of flourescent finish!

Bright-fucking-green ala Chris' RG550 restoration is a winning colour !


----------



## Shannon (May 31, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> I literally came into this thread only to tell you to give it some kind of flourescent finish!
> 
> Bright-fucking-green ala Chris' RG550 restoration is a winning colour !



I intend to once the honeymoon is over.


----------



## Zak1233 (May 31, 2008)

we need more pics!! lol nice guitar man 
and shannon thats a rather sexy rg550 paint job man :0 makes me want one


----------



## eleven59 (May 31, 2008)

I've finally been getting a little bit of 8-string GAS lately, but I still think I'd only ever use it to play Meshuggah covers


----------



## Shannon (May 31, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> I've finally been getting a little bit of 8-string GAS lately, but I still think I'd only ever use it to play Meshuggah covers



Well, I did have to plow through a few Mesh tunes today. Rational Gaze & Closed Eye Visuals were at the top of the list. Can you blame me? 

Suprisingly though, I didn't gravitate strictly to the Low F as much as I thought I would. I'm really exploring the range in terms of melodic passages & HUGE sounding chords. This thing sounds so sweet with a Holdsworth-style clean tone & fingerpicked jazz chords.


----------



## eleven59 (May 31, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Well, I did have to plow through a few Mesh tunes today. Rational Gaze & Closed Eye Visuals were at the top of the list. Can you blame me?



Yeah, those two would be top of my list too, though possibly beaten out by "Straws Pulled At Random" (which I finally took the time to learn on bass). 



> Suprisingly though, I didn't gravitate strictly to the Low F as much as I thought I would. I'm really exploring the range in terms of melodic passages & HUGE sounding chords. This thing sounds so sweet with a Holdsworth-style clean tone & fingerpicked jazz chords.



That sounds awesome, though I'm not sure I'm talented/able enough to handle all that (yes, I'm aware that's what some people *cough*Wes Borland*cough* said about 7-strings)


----------



## Shannon (May 31, 2008)

The fun part about buying it was the attention this thing commands. Before I even plugged it in at the store, I already had people circling me asking questions about it. Then once I plugged it into an amp, I got even more questions from 3-4 other people in the store. It must've made an impression because several people started asking me MY opinions of the guitars they were checking out there. _"Hey man, between these 2 guitars, which one should I get?"_ I guess I _looked_ like I knew what I was talking about.


----------



## eleven59 (May 31, 2008)

Shannon said:


> The fun part about buying it was the attention this thing commands. Before I even plugged it in at the store, I already had people circling me asking questions about it. Then once I plugged it into an amp, I got even more questions from 3-4 other people in the store. It must've made an impression because several people started asking me MY opinions of the guitars they were checking out there. _"Hey man, between these 2 guitars, which one should I get?"_ I guess I _looked_ like I knew what I was talking about.



Ironic, considering if you picked up a 7-string they'd dismiss you as a loser Korn fan  (despite the fact that 5-string basses are well-respected)


----------



## Shannon (May 31, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Ironic, considering if you picked up a 7-string they'd dismiss you as a loser Korn fan  (despite the fact that 5-string basses are well-respected)



....maybe it was them seeing a metalhead lookin' dude playing jazz chords following up with a blazing 4 octave run on a really big guitar.


----------



## Shawn (May 31, 2008)

Nice score, Shannon! That looks slick.


----------



## Bobo (May 31, 2008)

Shannon said:


> My 1st ESP I ever owned was in fact a MHB-400 Baritone. They are awesome & will take that low of a tuning.



Sweet  Never owned a ESP, but always liked a lot of stuff they make. That baritone has caught my eye lately. I'd like a SC, but afraid my lil hands won't like a massive neck :-/


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 31, 2008)

Nice score!!


----------



## Drage (Jun 1, 2008)

Damn, Now I really want one of these bad boys!!!


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jun 1, 2008)

8..........i am not man enought yet


----------



## msherman (Jun 1, 2008)

This guitar I deem false, until we swirl it! Only after we drink massive quantities of whatever Chris, and Drew decide is the punishemet for the evening


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 1, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 1, 2008)

Shannon said:


> ....maybe it was them seeing a metalhead lookin' dude playing jazz chords following up with a blazing 4 octave run on a really big guitar.


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks sick as hell! 

Can't wait for more pics. What's the weight of it like btw?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 1, 2008)

Sick guitar


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 1, 2008)

No-one says "no" to Sherman... DO AS HE SAYS!

and TAKE PICS AGAIN!


----------



## XEN (Jun 1, 2008)

Congrats man!! Definitely not helping my GAS.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 1, 2008)

msherman said:


> This guitar I deem false, until we swirl it! Only after we drink massive quantities of whatever Chris, and Drew decide is the punishemet for the evening



Haha! I think the SC-608B is the proper candidate for the UVGR green finish. However, my RG7621 could be swirled!


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 1, 2008)

Cool Shannon, nice score.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks, Nick! I did get to play a tune with it onstage last night. Let's just say that playing "Master Of Puppets" on an 8-string without inlays can be a bit challenging on your first night together. Man Vs. 8-string. 

Suprisingly, I did well, albeit I had to concentrate like hell to stay on the correct set of strings.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 1, 2008)

you play it in F#?


----------



## Shannon (Jun 1, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> you play it in F#?


No, I played MOP in our standard Eb tuning. However, I did play the Low F string during the buildup between the 2 guitar solos. CRUSHING! The look on my singer's face was priceless.


----------



## mat091285 (Jun 1, 2008)

Sweet purchase!


----------



## cadenhead (Jun 1, 2008)

That's all I have to say.

When are you going to come to Portland with that thing so I can molest it?


----------



## Shannon (Jun 1, 2008)

cadenhead said:


> That's all I have to say.
> 
> When are you going to come to Portland with that thing so I can molest it?



September 19th.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 2, 2008)

damn i wish i still lived in washington lol


----------



## Trespass (Jun 2, 2008)

Do want more pics! And it doesn't look so hideous in real life... hmm...


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, that thing is pure Satan.


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 4, 2008)

Shannon, what's the weight of this thing like? I'd expect it to be pretty heavy, no?


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 4, 2008)

Eh its really not THAT heavy


----------



## Shannon (Jun 5, 2008)

The weight feels about the same as my RG7621 actually.


----------



## TimSE (Jun 5, 2008)

MOAR PICS


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 5, 2008)

TimSE said:


> MOAR PICS


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2008)

Shannon, you should play MOP in F#. 

And record it so we can hear it.


----------



## st2012 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Shannon (Jun 7, 2008)

MORE PICS!
I shot these real quick, so enjoy!


----------



## Shannon (Jun 7, 2008)

So, everyone asked for pics. Here they are....now no comments? You bitches suck!


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 7, 2008)

It looks awful 

Sweet stuff dude.........very G.A.S. inducing


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 7, 2008)

Shannon said:


> So, everyone asked for pics. Here they are....now no comments? You bitches suck!



CLIPS!!!!  Please?


----------



## Groff (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 7, 2008)

those pics'll look great in the FS forum


----------



## Shannon (Jun 7, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> those pics'll look great in the FS forum



I really don't like you right now.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 7, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> CLIPS!!!!  Please?


Sure....now someone show me how to record.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jun 7, 2008)

Shannon said:


> The fun part about buying it was the attention this thing commands. Before I even plugged it in at the store, I already had people circling me asking questions about it. Then once I plugged it into an amp, I got even more questions from 3-4 other people in the store. It must've made an impression because several people started asking me MY opinions of the guitars they were checking out there. _"Hey man, between these 2 guitars, which one should I get?"_ I guess I _looked_ like I knew what I was talking about.




I get the same reaction from people sometimes. When I played the FM-408 some guy was like "was that a bass you were playing, like a guitar/bass" And then I explained the 8-string guitar thing to him using the 5&6 string basses as comparisons, but yeah it is kind of cool when people at the store start asking for your help/opinion. One guy actually made me play a few guitars for him so he could see what they would sound like when they are "played". It made me feel good. Best feeling at a store though was a comparison to Meshuggah I got once. Ok rant over


----------



## Shannon (Jun 7, 2008)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> I get the same reaction from people sometimes. When I played the FM-408 some guy was like "was that a bass you were playing, like a guitar/bass" And then I explained the 8-string guitar thing to him using the 5&6 string basses as comparisons, but yeah it is kind of cool when people at the store start asking for your help/opinion. One guy actually made me play a few guitars for him so he could see what they would sound like when they are "played". It made me feel good. Best feeling at a store though was a comparison to Meshuggah I got once. Ok rant over



_"What the hell is that thing?"_ is something I hear a lot!


----------



## daybean (Jun 7, 2008)

first of all  second, my s7 is going to be so jelous


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2008)

Shannon said:


> So, everyone asked for pics. Here they are....now no comments? You bitches suck!



Your rack looks gay w/o the 2101 in it.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 7, 2008)

Shannon said:


> So, everyone asked for pics. Here they are....now no comments? You bitches suck!



I gotta say, I really dig that headstock. I've always liked the ESP pointed headstocks and it looks killer even with 8 tuners.


----------



## Ken (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome score! It's nice to see you're back from Marriedmanland and home in Gearwhoredom.


----------



## Shorty (Jun 8, 2008)

That's just plain rude. Really, I WANT! 

First dibs when it's FS


----------



## Shannon (Jun 8, 2008)

Chris said:


> Your rack looks gay w/o the 2101 in it.


Sorry buddy, but the 1101 kicks the 2101's ass in terms of tone & ease of use. The 2101 is a great processor, don't get me wrong, but with the 1101, I don't need a computer science degree to program it. 

GSP1101 = the intuitive easy-to-use interface of Line 6 + the badass tones & FX of Digitech. WIN WIN. 



Ken said:


> Awesome score! It's nice to see you're back from Marriedmanland and home in Gearwhoredom.



But good sir, I've always had one foot in each place. My wife is cool....plus, we have SEPERATE bank accounts. Always have. That's key for a married gear whore to survive.


----------



## Ken (Jun 8, 2008)

Shannon said:


> But good sir, I've always had one foot in each place. My wife is cool....plus, we have SEPERATE bank accounts. Always have. That's key for a married gear whore to survive.



You laugh, but I know that this statement is exactly why my wife and I have never argued about money in 14 years.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 10, 2008)

Ken said:


> You laugh, but I know that this statement is exactly why my wife and I have never argued about money in 14 years.



Seperate bank accounts FTW!


----------



## nicknuisance (Jun 10, 2008)

Needs moar strings, less inlays.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 10, 2008)

nicknuisance said:


> Needs moar strings, less inlays.



Wow. Intelligent & inciteful! A DOUBLE THREAT GUY! Thanks for contributing to this thread.


----------



## nicknuisance (Jun 10, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Wow. Intelligent & inciteful! A DOUBLE THREAT GUY! Thanks for contributing to this thread.



Just sarcastic. I totally dig the SCs, and like everyone else, it would be a perfect 10 minus the SRC inlays. All in all, I'm jealous.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 10, 2008)

nicknuisance said:


> Just sarcastic. I totally dig the SCs, and like everyone else, it would be a perfect 10 minus the SRC inlays. All in all, I'm jealous.



Agreed. Although I love the LTD SC models, I'd rather see it on the headstock like the ESP versions. Oh well, I can live with it just fine, all things considered.


----------



## Verbius (Jan 22, 2009)

Dude what's in the rack??? I love rack stuff


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 22, 2009)

Verbius said:


> Dude what's in the rack??? I love rack stuff



 why did you bump this 6 month old thread?


----------



## darren (Jan 22, 2009)

BECAUSE HE WANTS TO KNOW WHAT'S IN SHANNON'S RACK?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 22, 2009)

darren said:


> BECAUSE HE WANTS TO KNOW WHAT'S IN SHANNON'S RACK?



But why not just shoot him a PM instead? 



 I'm starting to sond like some of ther other guys here that hate bumped threads


----------



## Shannon (Jan 22, 2009)

Well since you asked....
These pics are a bit old, but I'm currently using....

FURMAN POWER CONDITIONER
DIGITECH GSP1101
BBE SONIC MAXIMIZER (IN FX LOOP OF GSP1101)
CARVIN DCM1500


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 22, 2009)

Shannon said:


> _"What the hell is that thing?"_ is something I hear a lot!



Sounds like someone needs a Chapman Stick www.stick.com - Stick Enterprises Inc. or a Warr Guitar Warr Guitars: Warr Guitars, Inc.  Then you can ask them if it was for the first or second set... 

Heeheeheeheee! Congrats on the purchase and many thanks for the pictures.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 22, 2009)

Shannon do you still have this anyway?


----------



## Shannon (Jan 22, 2009)

Nope. Sold the SC-608B for a RG2228, then sold that for a UV7PWH, then will eventually sell that for a.....

The cycle continues.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 22, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Nope. Sold the SC-608B for a RG2228, then sold that for a UV7PWH, then will eventually sell that for a.....
> 
> The cycle continues.



 did you ever get that Double neck Danolectra looking guitar from Guitar Center?


----------

